#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Αμοιβή επίβλεψης

## aspmil

Τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση μου όπου ως επιβλέπων μηχανικός πρόκειται να συνταξιοδοτηθώ και ο ιδιοκτήτης της οικοδομής δεν έχει χρήματα να με πληρώσει? (πολύ επίκαιρο θέμα). 
Στην περίπτωσή μου η οικοδομή είναι σταματημένη στα τελείωματα (λείπουν ορισμένα πλακάκια κλπ.) και θα μπορούσε ακόμα και να συνδεθεί με την ΔΕΗ. 
Εαν διαγραφώ από την πολεοδομία και κλείσω τα βιβλία μου στην εφορία, ούτε θα πάρω ποτέ τα χρήματα της επίβλεψης ούτε ο ιδιοκτήτης θα πάρει ποτέ το ρεύμα....
Γνωρίζει κανείς σχετικά
Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Η αμοιβή επίβλεψης καταβάλλεται τμηματικά αναλόγως της προόδου του έργου (βλ. §1 άρθρου 97 Π.Δ.696/74).
Συνεπώς, αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να διεκδικήσεις την αμοιβή σου και μέσω του ΤΕΕ για τις μέχρι τώρα υπηρεσίες σου ως επιβλέποντας.

Για την λογιστική πλευρά του θέματος θα μπορούσες να θέσεις ερώτημα στο Νίκο Κολυδά στην κατάλληλη θεματική κατηγορία του eMichanikos.gr.

Ο ιδιοκτήτης να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δε θα έχει κανένα πρόβλημα να πάρει ρεύμα αφού θα ορίσει αντικαταστάτη επιβλέποντα πολύ εύκολα. Αν ήταν δύσκολο τι θα γινόταν σε όλες εκείνες τις περιπτώσεις όπου συνάδελφοι άφησαν τον μάταιο τούτο κόσμο και έτσι έμειναν έργα στη μέση.

----------


## aspmil

Σε ευχαριστώ συνάδελφε για το ενδιαφέρον σου.
1 Ο πελάτης δεν έχει χρήματα, αλλιώς θα προχωρούσε την οικοδομή του. Συνεπώς δεν τίθεται θέμα διεκδίκησης της αμοιβής μου, αφού ο ιδιοκτήτης αναγνωρίζει την οφειλή του προς εμένα - απλά δεν έχει τα χρήματα να πληρώσει. Τι να του κατάσχω το σπίτι? Πολλές φορές εμείς οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες γινόμαστε στο τέλος και φίλοι με τους πελάτες μας (το θεωρώ απόλυτα λογικό και σωστό).
2. Χωρίς την έγκριση του πρώτου επιβλέποντα μηχανικού για παραίτηση και τεχνική έκθεση του πρός την πολεοδομία με φωτογραφίες που να προσδιορίζει επακριβώς τα στάδια επίβλεψης που έχει κάνει (καταλογισμός ευθυνών) δεν γίνεται αλλαγή επιβλέποντος. Οπότε τίθεται αυτόματα και το τμήμα της αμοιβής επίβλεψης που πρέπει να καταβληθεί στον αρχικό επιβλέποντα πρίν αναλάβει ο δεύτερος. Συνεπώς δεν μπορεί να γίνει αναθεώρηση της οικοδομικής του άδειας ως πρός την αλλαγή επιβλέποντος εάν δεν ακολουθηθεί αυτή η διαδικασία. Με άλλα λόγια χωρίς λεφτά δεν γίνεται τίποτα!!!! (επίκαιρο θέμα)
3. Το φορολογικό τμήμα της ιστορίας στον κ. Κολυδά - έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο

----------


## Xάρης

2. Και όμως υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που γίνεται.
α. Θάνατος του παλιού επιβλέποντα.
β. Παύση άσκησης του επαγγέλματος λόγω συνταξιοδότησης, διορισμού του στο δημόσιο, μετανάστευσης, αδυναμίας άσκησης του επαγγέλματος για συγκεκριμένο ή μη χρονικό διάστημα λόγω πχ ατυχήματος κ.λπ. κ.λπ.
γ. Απόλυσή του από τον εργοδότη του ιδιοκτήτη του ακινήτου ο οποίος μπορεί να επικαλεσθεί χίλια δυο.

Την τεχνική έκθεση και τις φωτογραφίες τις υποβάλλει στην πολεοδομία ο νέος επιβλέποντας (βλ. άρθρο 6 Π.Δ.8/136.07.1993 - ΦΕΚ 795/Δ')

----------


## aspmil

Σε ευχαριστώ
Δεν μπορεί ο νέος μηχανικός να πιστοποιήσει εργασίες που έχει επιβλέψει άλλος συνάδελφος. 
Θα δεχόσουν να αναλάβεις τις ευθύνες για κάτι που δεν έχεις επιβλέψει εσύ αλλά κάποιος άλλος???  (πάντα αναφέρομαι καλοπροαίρετα)
Εγώ πάντως όχι.
Σίγουρα δεν είμαι μοναδική περίπτωση με αυτό το θέμα μου (γιαυτό άλλωστε επιμένω και το συζητάω) αλλά σύμφωνα με την νομοθεσία που όλοι γνωρίζουμε δεν βρίσκω μέχρι τώρα νομική λύση.

----------


## Xάρης

Προφανώς δεν έγινα κατανοητός.

Ο νέος επιβλέπων δεν πιστοποιεί εργασίες του προηγούμενου. Αυτό που κάνει με την τεχνική έκθεση που θα συντάξει για την πολεοδομία και την αλλαγή επιβλέποντος είναι να περιγράψει με το κείμενο και να αποδείξει με τις φωτογραφίες ότι το έργο βρίσκεται στην τάδε φάση κατασκευής του και συνεπώς είναι υπεύθυνος για ό,τι κατασκευαστεί από εκεί και πέρα.
Αυτό δε νομίζω ότι είναι πιστοποίηση των εργασιών που επίβλεψε ο προκάτοχος του στην επίβλεψη.

Όταν δε ολοκληρωθεί με το καλό το έργο έχει την επιλογή να ζητήσει αυτοψία από την πολεοδομία και να μην προβεί στη υπογραφή καμιάς υπεύθυνης δήλωσης με την οποία θα πάρει την ευθύνη για ό,τι έχει γίνει από την αρχή του έργου αναφορικά πάντα με τη συμμόρφωση προς τις θεωρημένες μελέτες. 

Αν όμως όλα φαίνονται ότι έγιναν σύμφωνα με τις μελέτες γιατί να μην υπογράψει και μια υπεύθυνη δήλωση στην οποία όμως θα αναφέρει ότι δεν ήταν ο επιβλέπων μέχρι το δείνα στάδιο εργασιών και ότι απλώς έγινε οπτικός έλεγχος. Και αν το δεχθούν στην πολεοδομία. Αν δεν το δεχθούν ας έρθουν να κάνουν αυτοψία.

----------


## aspmil

Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο ο υπεύθυνος επιβλέπων μηχανικός παραιτείται και αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη επίβλεψης για τις διάφορες φάσεις της κατασκευής μέχρι την ημέρα παραίτησης του.     Π.χ. παραλαβή οπλισμού του φέροντος οργανισμού !!!  Σε περίπτωση σεισμού, μετά από χρόνια, υπεύθυνος είναι ο μηχανικός που επέβλεψε την φάση αυτή. Και αυτό αποδεικνύεται εγγράφως με την τεχνική έκθεση του που καταθέτει υποχρεωτικά στην πολεοδομία την στιγμή της παραίτησης.
Αυτό το τμήμα της αμοιβής της επίβλεψης πρέπει να κατατεθεί  υποχρεωτικά στον ειδικό λογαριασμό της Εθνικής πριν αναλάβει ο επόμενος επιβλέπων (όπως γίνεται με τις αμοιβές μελετών) 
Άρα πρέπει με την παραίτησή μου ο ιδιοκτήτης να με πληρώσει!  Χρήματα δεν υπάρχουν τώρα ενώ εγώ πρέπει να κλείσω τα βιβλία μου στην εφορία.
Ούτε το ΤΕΕ  στην Αθήνα αρμόδιο για επαγγελματικά θέματα μπόρεσε να μου δώσει μία λύση παρά μόνο να κρατήσω τα βιβλία μου ανοιχτά μέχρι να εισπράξω την αμοιβή επίβλεψης που μου αναλογεί ! Αυτό βέβαια δεν μπορεί να γίνει, ούτε γνωρίζω σε πόσα χρόνια θα συμβεί

----------


## Xάρης

Μπορείς να παραθέσεις σχετική νομοθεσία; (Νόμος, άρθρο, παράγραφος)

Προφανώς ο επιβλέπων μηχανικός είναι υπεύθυνος για όσες εργασίες υλοποιήθηκαν κατά το χρονικό διάστημα που ασκούσε την επίβλεψη.

Για το χρονικό διάστημα που θα πρέπει να κατατεθεί η αμοιβή του δε γνωρίζω για να σου πω πέρα απ' αυτά που ανέφερα παραπάνω (βλ. §1 άρθρου 97 Π.Δ.696/74).

Είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος όμως, ότι εκτός της παραίτησης μπορεί να έχουμε και λύση της συνεργασίας από την πλευρά του ιδιοκτήτη και ορισμό νέου επιβλέποντα ο οποίος και συντάσσει την τεχνική έκθεση για την πολεοδομία. Είναι κάτι που μου έχει τύχει στην καριέρα μου και έχει γίνει αποδεκτό από την πολεοδομία Θεσσαλονίκης. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι είναι το σύννομο και έτσι πρέπει να είναι, γι αυτό και το "σχεδόν" στο βέβαιος παραπάνω.

Αν δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει και το γραφείο επαγγελματικών θεμάτων του ΤΕΕ της Αθήνας τότε ποιος;
Στη θέση σου θα δοκίμαζα και το γραφείο επαγγελματικών θεμάτων του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ. Θεωρώ ότι σε κάποια θέματα είναι αρκετά ενημερωμένο και δίνει λύσεις.

----------


## accounter

Κάτι που ίσως  βοηθήσει για την καταβολή της αμοιβής !!

48. 1100203/845/0015/22.11.2006

    ΘΕΜΑ: Παραστατικό καταβολής αμοιβής σε πρώην ελεύθερο επαγγελματία.



    Σε απάντηση, κατά το μέρος της αρμοδιότητάς μας, στην από 9.11.06 αίτησή σας, με την οποία μας γνωρίζετε ότι η Νομαρχιακή Αυτοδιοίκηση?.. συνήψε σύμβαση με ελεύθερο επαγγελματία (μηχανολόγο μηχανικό) για τη σύνταξη μελέτης, ο οποίος στη συνέχεια συνταξιοδοτήθηκε χωρίς να του έχει καταβληθεί οφειλόμενο ποσό από την εν λόγω παροχή υπηρεσίας που σας παρείχε πριν συνταξιοδοτηθεί και μας ρωτάτε τι παραστατικό θα εκδοθεί και από ποιον, προκειμένου να εισπράξει την οφειλόμενη αμοιβή του, σας γνωρίζουμε τα ακόλουθα:

    1. Σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις των παρ. 2 και 3 του άρθρου 13 του π.δ. 186/1992 (Κ.Β.Σ.), ο επιτηδευματίας ο ασκών ελευθέριο επάγγελμα κατονομαζόμενο στην παράγραφο 1 του άρθρου 48 του Ν. 2238/1994 «περί φορολογίας του εισοδήματος», όπως ισχύει, για κάθε επαγγελματική του είσπραξη εκδίδει σε κάθε περίπτωση απόδειξη παροχής υπηρεσιών.

    2. Επίσης, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της παρ.1 του άρθρου 15 του ιδίου ως άνω νομοθετήματος ο επιτηδευματίας που τηρεί βιβλία οποιασδήποτε κατηγορίας και τα πρόσωπα της παρ. 3 του άρθρου 2 του Κ.Β.Σ. (Δημόσιο, ΝΠΔΔ, ΝΠ μη κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα κ.λ.π.) για κάθε δαπάνη που αφορά την άσκηση της επιχείρησής του ή την εκτέλεση του σκοπού τους, αντίστοιχα, για την οποία ο δικαιούχος δεν υποχρεούται στην έκδοση στοιχείου του Κώδικα αυτού, εκδίδουν απόδειξη δαπάνης.

    3. Με την παρ. 15.9. της ερμηνευτικής εγκυκλίου 3/1992 του π.δ. 186/1992 (Κ.Β.Σ.) διευκρινίστηκε ότι απόδειξη δαπάνης εκδίδεται, ανάμεσα σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, και για αμοιβή που καταβάλλεται σε συνταξιούχο ελεύθερο επαγγελματία για υπηρεσία που είχε προσφέρει όταν ήταν επιτηδευματίας.

    4. Ενόψει των προαναφερόμενων επειδή, όπως προκύπτει από την αίτησή σας, ο εν λόγω μηχανολόγος - μηχανικός έχει διακόψει τις εργασίες του και έχει συνταξιοδοτηθεί, δηλαδή δεν είναι πλέον επιτηδευματίας κατά τις διατάξεις του Κ.Β.Σ. (θέμα πραγματικό), δεν έχει υποχρέωση να εκδώσει απόδειξη παροχής υπηρεσιών για την είσπραξη των αμοιβών του για υπηρεσίες που παρείχε ως επιτηδευματίας (ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας) και επομένως για την καταβολή σε αυτόν αμοιβής τώρα για υπηρεσίες που παρείχε πριν τη διακοπή του επιτηδεύματός του, θα εκδοθεί από την υπηρεσία σας (Νομαρχιακή Αυτοδιοίκηση Ρεθύμνης), η οποία είναι πρόσωπο της παραγράφου 3 του άρθρου 2 του Κ.Β.Σ., απόδειξη δαπάνης σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 15 του Κ.Β.Σ. Σημειώνεται δε ότι η υπηρεσία σας θα καταχωρήσει το φορολογικό στοιχείο αυτό στη συγκεντρωτική κατάσταση προμηθευτών της παραγράφου 1 του άρθρου 20 του Κ.Β.Σ. με τον κωδικό 1, δεδομένου ότι ο αντισυμβαλλόμενος δεν υποχρεούται σε υποβολή συγκεντρωτικών καταστάσεων.

----------


## κανα

> Κάτι που ίσως  βοηθήσει για την καταβολή της αμοιβής !!
> 
> 48. 1100203/845/0015/22.11.2006
> 
>     ΘΕΜΑ: Παραστατικό καταβολής αμοιβής σε πρώην ελεύθερο επαγγελματία.
> 
> 
> 
>     Σε απάντηση, κατά το μέρος της αρμοδιότητάς μας, στην από 9.11.06 αίτησή σας, με την οποία μας γνωρίζετε ότι η Νομαρχιακή Αυτοδιοίκηση?.. συνήψε σύμβαση με ελεύθερο επαγγελματία (μηχανολόγο μηχανικό) για τη σύνταξη μελέτης, ο οποίος στη συνέχεια συνταξιοδοτήθηκε χωρίς να του έχει καταβληθεί οφειλόμενο ποσό από την εν λόγω παροχή υπηρεσίας που σας παρείχε πριν συνταξιοδοτηθεί και μας ρωτάτε τι παραστατικό θα εκδοθεί και από ποιον, προκειμένου να εισπράξει την οφειλόμενη αμοιβή του, σας γνωρίζουμε τα ακόλουθα:
> ...


Δεν γνωρίζω πόσο σχετικό είναι και αυτό και αν ισχύει ακόμα (από εδώ http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/por...20Boskou_1.pdf

Η αμοιβή συνταξιούχου μηχανικού για την επίβλεψη μέχρι και το στάδιο κατασκευής του σκελετού εξοπλισμένουσκυροδέματος και όχι την έκδοση οικοδομικής άδειας (εφόσον για την αποπεράτωση της οικοδομής απαιτείταινέα οικοδομική άδεια την οποία θα εκδώσει άλλος εν ενεργεία μηχανικός), αποτελεί εισόδημα από ελευθέριαεπαγγέλματα. Από την διοίκηση έχει γίνει δεκτό ότι σε προκαταβολή φόρου 4% ή 10% κατά περίπτωσηυπόκεινται σύμφωνα με την παρ. 4 του άρθρου 52 του ΚΦΕ οι αμοιβές των μηχανικών επί μελετών για τις οποίεςπροβλέπεται θεώρηση ή χορήγηση σχετικής άδειας. Για τις λοιπές περιπτώσεις εφαρμόζεται το άρθρο 58του ΚΦΕ.Εφόσον η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αφορά μόνο την επίβλεψη μέχρι και το στάδιο κατασκευής του σκελετού εξοπλισμένουσκυροδέματος και όχι την έκδοση οικοδομικής άδειας (εφόσον για την αποπεράτωση της οικοδομικήςαπαιτείται νέα οικοδομική άδεια την οποία θα εκδώσει άλλος εν ενεργεία μηχανικός) τότε δεν έχει εφαρμογή η παρ.4 του άρθρου 52 του ΚΦΕ δηλαδή δεν υποχρεούται στην καταβολή προκαταβλητέου ποσού (σχετ.1072505/1948/Α0012/13.9.2004 έγγραφο).Το έκτακτο εισόδημα ανάγεται στον χρόνο άσκησης του επαγγέλματός του ως μηχανικός και κατά συνέπεια αποτελείεισόδημα από το επάγγελμά του ως μηχανικού (Ζ’ κατηγορίας) (σχετ. 1037823/706/Α0012/10.5.2001 έγγραφο).Διευκρινίζεται ότι στην περίπτωση που αυτός που θα καταβάλλει την αμοιβή του είναι ένα από τα εξής πρόσωπα:δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, ΟΤΑ και λοιπά ν.π.δ.δ., κοινωφελή ιδρύματα, οργανισμοί και επιχειρήσεις τράπεζες και πιστωτικάιδρύματα ή πιστωτικοί οργανισμοί, συνεταιρισμοί και ενώσεις του, σύλλογοι γενικά και ενώσεις προσώπωνανεξάρτητα από το σκοπό τους, καθώς και από επιχειρήσεις και ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες που τηρούν βιβλία Β ήΓ κατηγορίας του ΚΒΣ κατά την καταβολή των αμοιβών, τότε θα πρέπει να διενεργηθεί παρακράτηση φόρου με συντελεστή20% στο ακαθάριστο ποσό της αμοιβής του, σύμφωνα με την παρ. 1 του άρθρου 58 του ΚΦΕ (σχετ.1022703/579/Α0012/15.12.2004 έγγραφο).

----------

Xάρης

----------


## αλε

Πώς γίνεται η πληρωμή της αμοιβής επίβλεψης αδείας που εκδόθηκε το 2021? Γίνεται μέσω του e adeies.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Από το 2011 καταργήθηκε η υποχρεωτική κατάθεση της αμοιβής μελέτης/επίβλεψης στον λογαριασμό όψεως μηχανικού στην Εθνική Τράπεζα.

Όταν το ποσό (με τον ΦΠΑ) είναι μεγαλύτερο των 500€, πρέπει να γίνει μέσω του τραπεζικού συστήματος.
Πράγμα που σημαίνει, είτε με POS, είτε με κατάθεση σε οποιονδήποτε επαγγελματικό λογαριασμό μηχανικού, είτε με PayPal κ.λπ..

----------


## tserpe

> Η αμοιβή επίβλεψης καταβάλλεται τμηματικά αναλόγως της προόδου του έργου (βλ. §1 άρθρου 97 Π.Δ.696/74).
> Συνεπώς, αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να διεκδικήσεις την αμοιβή σου και μέσω του ΤΕΕ για τις μέχρι τώρα υπηρεσίες σου ως επιβλέποντας.
> 
> Για την λογιστική πλευρά του θέματος θα μπορούσες να θέσεις ερώτημα στο Νίκο Κολυδά στην κατάλληλη θεματική κατηγορία του eMichanikos.gr.
> 
> Ο ιδιοκτήτης να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δε θα έχει κανένα πρόβλημα να πάρει ρεύμα αφού θα ορίσει αντικαταστάτη επιβλέποντα πολύ εύκολα. Αν ήταν δύσκολο τι θα γινόταν σε όλες εκείνες τις περιπτώσεις όπου συνάδελφοι άφησαν τον μάταιο τούτο κόσμο και έτσι έμειναν έργα στη μέση.


Σε άδεια του 2010 πληρώθηκε η μελέτη αλλά όχι η επίβλεψη. Ο μηχανικός απεβίωσε και θα αναλάβω ως μηχανικός. Θέλει να πάρει οριστικό ρεύμα. Η αμοιβή επίβλεψης πώς καθορίζεται ελεύθερα; ή υπολογίζεται ανάλογα με την αμοιβή μελέτης που πληρώθηκε;

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς η ανάρτησή μου την οποία παραθέτεις είναι προ 11 ετών! 
Προ του Ν.3919/11 με τον οποίο καταργήθηκαν οι μέχρι τότε ισχύουσες ελάχιστες αμοιβές.

Θεωρητικά ο μηχανικός που απεβίωσε θα έπρεπε να αμειφθεί για τις εργασίες εκείνες οι οποίες ολοκληρώθηκαν υπό την επίβλεψή του.
Τώρα όμως δεν γνωρίζω ποιος θα λάβει αυτήν την αμοιβή. Οι κληρονόμοι του;

Οι αμοιβές καθορίζονται ελεύθερα μεταξύ μηχανικών και ιδιοκτητών για τις εργασίες (μελέτες/επιβλέψεις) που συμφωνούνται μετά την απελευθέρωσή τους με τον Ν.3919/11.

Για το θέμα αυτό η αρμόδια ΥΔΟΜ τι λέει; 
Στο τμήμα επαγγελματικών θεμάτων του ΤΕΕ απευθύνθηκες;

----------


## tserpe

Η ΥΔΟΜ λέει αλλαγή επιβλέποντα μηχανικού με αμοιβή αν δεν έχει πληρωθεί η επίβλεψη. 
_(πειράζει που ξαναεφερα την ανάρτηση ...έπρεπε να δημιουργήσω νέα; )_

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν κατάλαβα.
Να γίνει αλλαγή επιβλέποντα ο οποίος θα αμειφθεί για ποιο πράγμα από τη στιγμή που έχει ολοκληρωθεί η κατασκευή, άρα δεν υπάρχει αντικείμενο επίβλεψης και πόσα;

----------


## tserpe

Δεν ξερω ποιος θα πληρωθει...κληρονομοι ;..παρακαταθηκων και δανειων;...
Το θεμα ειναι οτι πρεπει να γινει αλλαγη επιβλεποντος για να κλεισει η αδεια και να ρευματοδοτηθει το ακινητο

----------


## Xάρης

Αλλαγή επιβλέποντος σίγουρα θα γίνει.
Το θέμα είναι ποιος και πώς θα πληρωθεί την ελάχιστη αμοιβή επίβλεψης που ίσχυε προ του Ν.3919/11.

Ο νέος επιβλέπων μηχανικός, δεν μπορεί κατά τη γνώμη μου να αμειφθεί για εργασίες επίβλεψης που όμως δεν επέβλεψε ο ίδιος. Κάποια αμοιβή θα λάβει, ό,τι συμφωνήσει με τον κύριο του έργου.

----------


## tserpe

Ευχαριστώ. Περισσότερο ήθελα να ξερω αν υπάρχει δέσμευση με τις αμοιβές αλλ' μου ειπώ οτι πλέον είναι ελεύθερες επομένως δεδομένου οτι δεν εχω κανει την επίβλεψη, η αμοιβή μου θα είναι για τον έλεγχο νομιμότητας και μόνο. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Με τον Ν.3919/11 καταργήθηκαν οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές.
Πλέον συμφωνούνται ελεύθερα μεταξύ του μηχανικού και του κυρίου του έργου.

----------

